# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Me and Rsnap the infamous Rik Jacobsen at a get together at his house yesterday.
Splashway with the family
My new sweet pea!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Crappie, cappers, white rice and green beans after a day on the lake with my boy-priceless!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

My baby is growing up to fast 








I think the dog has just as much ice cream on her as Baylee did .


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*A few this week*

Galveston Harbor Sunrise.
Historic Sailing Vessel, Allissa.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Sabinal River north of Utopia yesterday.


















I'm 1648 feet above sea level and I find things like this.
A chunk of limestone that looks like a sea shell, and then not far from it a real sea shell.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

pigeon with feathered legs & feet
fun with nutria rats


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*My wife's first time shooting*

1. First time to ever shoot a handgun. Went with the model 1911 .45 acp.
2. First 6 rounds with the .45 at 7 yards
3. Glock 19
4. My new pocket rocket


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Baby girl at the ranch!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Little man showing off


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Walking stick climbing a car antaena
Old Hippie Bus
Lost Crawfish in the Frio
H bird
Axis


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Baffin last weekend

Hooked up
pumped
personal best trout
few other trout
stringer shot


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

22# shoulder clod
After 20 hours on the pit
grand kids and niece playing around the flagpole
niece and grand daughter


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

a few more
grand daughter still fascinated with the flagpole
tired of the flagpole and waiting patiently for someone to pull her
Paw Paw, QUIT taking pictures of ME!
a few friends
always good meeting fellow 2coolers


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

A few from my grandfather's funeral yesterday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Chaparral Ranch Youth Hunt - A couple of my hunting buddies


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Please keep this lady in your prayers. And if you'd like to donate to the Lottery Sombrero, please see my other post. Even if it's $1!!! It all adds up!

And to those of you who have already contacted me. God Bless You! You know who you are! I'm a believer in what goes around, comes around! Thank you so much!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Friday Pics*

Port Mansfield
OJ
Downtown New Mexico
New Mexico
Downtown New Mexico


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

my work took my 4-10's shedual away from me, so I work fridays now.... so i guess ill be posting more now


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

last weekend and a couple kickers!


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

jc said:


> last weekend and a couple kickers!


Awesome! I'd love to get my fly stuff all sorted out, re-organized and refit by next year!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just a couple...

Dinner wednesday...cowboy ribeye pepper crusted w/ mac n cheese
Dinner tuesday...cast iron chicken on the grill marinated in Mojo w/ corn
I'll have no life beginning August 27th until December 20
Hunter McKithan @ the Chicken Fried festival...great musician...check em out @ Rowdy Day in the Fe next weekend (August 25). Kyle Park will also be playing.
Absolutely...
Drunk fest @ St. Arnolds saturday for a good friends birthday
Weird guy and Das Boot !
Doin big things (x2)...
Zelicks in San Marcos...amazing place, definitely check it out


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Lake Georgetown with my daughter. 







Sunset cruise on Lake Austin


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

God Bless Tbone Toms


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

cubera said:


> Sabinal River north of Utopia yesterday.
> 
> I'm 1648 feet above sea level and I find things like this.
> A chunk of limestone that looks like a sea shell, and then not far from it a real sea shell.


Sad site looking at the river. You do know that is a real shell on the left from when the land was under the sea, correct? 

Out of green for osos big arse trout. Dang man that girl is purdy!! Someone get him some cabbage for me.


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Pics manipulated through phone app. Hope it uploads properly. TGIF! I'm fishing tomorrow!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This is my son getting down with some filthy rich ladies at my brother in law's wedding at ROCC.... My BIL is on here so I am sure he will enjoy these pics. I think he was 7-8 yrs old he's 13 now.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son and his beagle, he is growing up so fast, wife on the fish, and a fun pic.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

swifty said:


> Sad site looking at the river. You do know that is a real shell on the left from when the land was under the sea, correct?
> 
> Out of green for osos big arse trout. Dang man that girl is purdy!! Someone get him some cabbage for me.


Quite aware this area was under water before I was born. See all kinds of fossils here all the time, but what made this different is the small shell is really a shell, just like you find at the beach.
The larger is actually a limestone rock.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Work offshore trip.

First time to catch AJ.

First limit of trout.

Second limit of trout.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

My oldest daughter at 4 now 34 my yougest son 5 now 19 Man how time flys by


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Our oldest turned 21 so we celebrated with a trip to Vegas last week. Went to Hoover Dam. Ate at the Heart Attack Grill. Went to Cirque Du Soleil - The Beatles Love.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

*Fort Worth Stockyard*

was up in Denton for my cousins wedding last weekend so we stopped by FW stockyard on the way home for some entertainment. saw the "cattle drive" through town and a "wild west gun fight" something to see. I am not sure i would want to park my car on the street they bring these long horns down though.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Those steers*

Have made that trip so many years they don't open their eyes


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Finally got my 'namesake'....*

Newest addition...only had to wait 60 years for 'James IV'....

We both got a problem... "We're down...and we can't get up !!! "

I can still get DOWN on the floor...but it is pure **** getting up.. :rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Sabinal River north of Utopia yesterday.


Cubera the second picture shows the dam we built to replace the one that the 2002 flood destroyed. Our property is on the left in that picture.

When it gets dry behind the dam it's bad and it was dry a couple of times this past year.

Oh yea that chunk of limestone that looks like a sea shell is one lol. Just a few million years old. Nice fossil.

Cornhusker you have a beautiful daughter...hope you have a shotgun, some acreage and a backhoe 

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to feed 2cool*

Good Week at the table...

Ahh Sushi

Feech Heads + = Polish Cajun Court bouillon

Shreemptofee

Rubbed Just Right Mahi w/ Roasted Yellow Pepper Pesto

Thai Mango Cheek-en Thai Cuc Salad n Coconut Rice

Burp....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Newest addition...only had to wait 60 years for 'James IV'....
> 
> We both got a problem... "We're down...and we can't get up !!! "
> 
> I can still get DOWN on the floor...but it is pure **** getting up.. :rotfl:


Congrats sir! 

On the "Getting up problem...I've found that simply adding another set to your daily push/sit up routine will alleviate the problem! BTDT! :smile:

Scanned some oldies....

Sea Isle flounder

Lake Raven night fishin

Catching big reds and releasing them at night in Port O Conner

Me and Woody 7 on Sommerville

My boys

My girl in Mansfield a long time ago

My momma


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Who dropped da Bomb ? 

Anybody see a Ghost ? Found em..

290 BBQ


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Cubera the second picture shows the dam we built to replace the one that the 2002 flood destroyed. Our property is on the left in that picture.
> 
> When it gets dry behind the dam it's bad and it was dry a couple of times this past year.
> 
> ...


That same flood took my sister in laws house off it's foundation on Cypress Hollow Road.
I'm just up the road from there on Thanksgiving Road near B&R.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

me and the pup watchn TV sorry pic is sidewayz just tilt head left lol


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Bucket list item crossed off..


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

GoRuck Challenge Houston 02/04/12. 20 miles and 12hrs of good livin

Garirson Brothers Whiskey distillery (tour) 20 miles east of Fredericksburg

Sheephead and shrimp poboy with tabasco mayo

Surfing the Trinity River


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Sheephead and shrimp poboy with tabasco mayo


They left the tails on the shrimp in a poboy??

TH


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Congrats sir!
> 
> On the "Getting up problem...I've found that simply adding another set to *your daily push/sit up routine* will alleviate the problem! BTDT! :smile:


Shirley you jest.... The only 'push/sit up' routine that concerns me now involves a porcelain throne...and it does alleviate at least one of my problems....:tongue:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Nap Time


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> They left the tails on the shrimp in a poboy??
> TH


 Yup! When you make your own poboy you can make it however you want :wink:


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

My neighbor feeding his "adopted children"...


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Brady Bunch said:


> Yup! When you make your own poboy you can make it however you want :wink:


 . . . well said . . . wg


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Sabinal River North Of Utopia*

Cubera posted the picture of the river dry...here's what it looks like when there is water in it, taken from the same spot.

TH


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hitchcock Goodole Days*

Cook'n some butts in a can
Brisket cut 
Double M & Real Deal Cookers passing in the trophy line
Trophy Haul


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Brisket cut


Oh man that's some good looking meat right there!

TH


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Dang some of these cooks make a meal that looks like art. I like and wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

My girls are at the doc's about to get their school shots.. OUCH... not sure they will be smiling in a minute.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

JShupe said:


> My girls are at the doc's about to get their school shots.. OUCH... not sure they will be smiling in a minute.


The middle one already looks she is in pain...ouch!!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Team Burns said:


> The middle one already looks she is in pain...ouch!!!


if she's not a pain now, wait 'til she's 14.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Team Burns said:


> The middle one already looks she is in pain...ouch!!!


DAD NO PLEASE!! poor thing.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

I need to report they all made it through like champs!!! 

They have an awesome Mom.

And yes when they r 14 I'm going to be in all kinds of trouble.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Offshore with our 10 year old!!!!!*

Had a great trip offshore Matagorda with our daughter Taylor and friends and family. Caught some good Amberjack and Taylor got to catch some good size dolphin... No better way to spend time with family and friends!!!

Kelly


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking pics!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

No. We will not let you go. We will not let you go. Mama mia, mama mia, mama mia, let me go...


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Baby girl at the ranch!!!
> 
> View attachment 518124


is that your daughter?... who ever she is, she is gorgeous!!

stephen


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

Kingfish Broke My Finger Bob Hall Pier VIDEO










Got another heavy King on Bob Hall with a slide line, it went 45 inches it ate a watermelon shad..a friend gaffed it in the tail..i grabbed the gaff to get it on the pier and broke a finger when it went crazy, luckily i didn't get gaffed it was pretty close..





fishing montage..kinda long i know..


----------

